# Dr. Gyi Seminar in Lansing MI. Novemebr 23 & 24th



## Seigi (Aug 4, 2002)

Hello Everyone

I would like to inform everyone of the upcoming Dr. Gyi Seminar, Hosted by Guro Scott VanDerzee, hope to see you all there?


Brief Background


The use of clubs, sticks or staff in combat is as old as human history. Every human culture has its own unique way of using the staff or stick for self-defense against wild animals, human attacks and natural forces.

 Filipino Kali, Indian Lahti, Okinawan Bo, Chinese Staff and others have elevated the techniques of stick-fighting to the highest level of martial arts.



BANDO DHOT OR STICK SYSTEMS


The Bando Dhot system is not as refined, elaborate or sophisticated as the systems mentioned above. The Dhot system is divided into three major parts:
1) Long Staff 6'to9'
2) Medium Stick 3' to 5'
3) Short Stick 6" to 2'

Bando combat stick training covers:
1) Striking and thrusting techniques
2) Blocking and parrying techniques
3) Trapping and disarming techniques
4) Holding techniques [head, neck, body, legs, arms and fingers
5) Walking, carrying, lifting, digging and climbing techniques
6) Yoga stretching and strengthening techniques

On Sunday Dr. Gyi will take the group through a Yoga set that everybody finds interesting. Dr. Gyi shares with us skills for self-defense and the healing art's.


 MODERN ARNIS


Also Sunday Guro Scott VanDerzee will be teaching Tapi-Tapi Remy A.  Presas Style.

Date: November 23 and 24
Price: $70 a day or $110 for both
Time: Saturday 10 a.m. to 5:30 - 1hr.30min. lunch.
Sunday 9 to 11 a.m. Yoga session, 45 min. break then Professor Presas Tapi-Tapi 11:30 to 3:30. Celebrating the Professor's life.

LOCATION:
Holiday Inn (Lansing)
7501 W. Saginaw Highway
Lansing Mi. 48917
517 627 3211
Call hotel for a special rate on rooms if you would like to stay for Sunday. Just say Modern Arnis.

or for more information or to contact me visit:

www.sterlingzendo.com

Sincerely,

Enoch T. Carlton


----------



## arnisador (Aug 4, 2002)

I can't believe anyone doesn't know this, but Dr. Gyi is great. I had the opportunity to see his Bando Dhot system at the WMAA camp and it was very informative (3' sticks). You know if his techniques work! I also met Mr. VanDerzee though unfortunately I didn't get a chance to work out with him.

Good luck!


----------



## dearnis.com (Aug 5, 2002)

Scott is class act.  No politics, just a genuine love of Modern Arnis.  Scott is a very humble guy who it seems like was at every camp there for a while.
Dr. Gyi's skill speaks for itself, but I doubt anyone will be disappointed with Scott's presentation.


----------



## Seigi (Oct 15, 2002)

Hello, i just wanted to remind everyone of the Dr. Gyi seminar & that it's only a little over a month away.

Hope to see you there?

Peace


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 15, 2002)

Dr Gyi is a nice guy. He has something to offer everyone. Check him out.

The host Scott, has been nice and polite everytime we have ever met and or had a chance to talk.

Check them out.

Rich


----------



## Seigi (Nov 16, 2002)

Hello,

I just wanted to let everyone know, that there is 1 Week until the Dr. Gyi. Seminar in Lansing. Hope to meet many of you there?

Peace & Harmony Always


Enoch T. carlton


----------



## Tapps (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Gyi is awasome !!!

I strongly encourage anyone serious about any MA to check him out. He's the real deal.



Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it personally. But I'm hoping to get a few impressions/war stories about the seminar here.

Bring a good attitude and an analgesic. Have fun.

Paul OG


----------

